# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Κήλη

## gj

Δυστηχως εδω και εννια χρονια εχω κοιλη στους πανω κυλιακους. Πλεον μιας και δν μπορω αλλο να το αποφυγω το πασχα θα μπω για κοψιμο :01. Sad:  Θελω να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις και θα ήθελα οι γνωστες του θεματος να μου λύσουν καποιες αποριες.
1ον. Ποσο καιρο μετα πρεπει να μεινω ακινητος χωρις καμια ασκηση?
2ον.Μετα απο πόσο καιρο θα καταφερω να ξαναμπω σε βαρη?? και οταν θα ξαναεπανελθω θα μπορω να βάζω αρκετα ή θα πρεπει να προσεχω για καιρο ??
3ον. Μετα απο κανα μηνα απο την εγχειρηση θα μπορω να κανω κολυμπι ή μονο ελαφρυ περπατηματακι στο διαδρομο?
4ον. κοιλιακους ??? Θα μπορω ή τους ξεχναω και αυτους ?
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Το πρωτο που σου ευχομαι ειναι καλη επιτυχεια στην επεμβαση.
οσο για τα υπολοιπα οι μονοι που μπορουν να σε καθοδηγισουν σε αυτη την περιπτοσει ειναι οι γιατροι αναλογα με την σοβαροτητα της επεμβασης.

----------


## gj

> Το πρωτο που σου ευχομαι ειναι καλη επιτυχεια στην επεμβαση.
> οσο για τα υπολοιπα οι μονοι που μπορουν να σε καθοδηγισουν σε αυτη την περιπτοσει ειναι οι γιατροι αναλογα με την σοβαροτητα της επεμβασης.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.... :01. Smile:  Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αλλα μου λεει ο ενας αλλα ο αλλος αλλα οι γυμναστες και εχω ψιλομπλεχτει. Γιαυτο θα θελα να μου πει καποιος που το περασε ή κανας αθλιατρος(ολο και καποιος θα παιζει εδω :01. Razz: ) ή καποιος με γνωσεις επι του θεματος. Εχω βαλει καποιος στοχους και θελω να δω ποσο πισω θα με παει ...

----------


## sctp

Μονο εσυ και ο γιατρος σου ξερετε ποσο θα χρειαστει,μην ακους κανεναν αλλον

----------


## aqua_bill

> Δυστηχως εδω και εννια χρονια εχω κοιλη στους πανω κυλιακους. Πλεον μιας και δν μπορω αλλο να το αποφυγω το πασχα θα μπω για κοψιμο Θελω να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις και θα ήθελα οι γνωστες του θεματος να μου λύσουν καποιες αποριες.
> 1ον. Ποσο καιρο μετα πρεπει να μεινω ακινητος χωρις καμια ασκηση?
> 2ον.Μετα απο πόσο καιρο θα καταφερω να ξαναμπω σε βαρη?? και οταν θα ξαναεπανελθω θα μπορω να βάζω αρκετα ή θα πρεπει να προσεχω για καιρο ??
> 3ον. Μετα απο κανα μηνα απο την εγχειρηση θα μπορω να κανω κολυμπι ή μονο ελαφρυ περπατηματακι στο διαδρομο?
> 4ον. κοιλιακους ??? Θα μπορω ή τους ξεχναω και αυτους ?
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


δεν ειμαι ουτε γιατρος ουτε γυμναστης και θα συμφωνισω μην ακους τον εναν ή τον αλλον.
Ο πατερας μου στα 42 που εκανε την ιδια επεμβαση του πειρε 6 μηνες να μπορει να ξανα αρχισει στο χαλαρο να γυμναζεται...περπατημα χαλαρο εκανε την τριτη μερα αλλα ζοριζοντας τον εαυτο του χωρις λογο.
Ευχολα ολα να σου πανε καλα

----------


## Raistlin

Γεια σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οσους εχουν προσωπικη εμπειρια με το θεμα κοιλη 
ή οσους γνωριζουν για μια συγκεκριμενη λεπτομερεια.Ειναι δυνατον να υπαρξει μυικη αδυναμια αλλα καθολου πονος σε καποιο/α ακρο/α?

----------


## thegravijia

δεν καταλαβαινω την ερωτηση σου.εγω ξερω απο κοιλη  ..εχω 2 ...
τι κοιλη εχεις?

----------


## Raistlin

Kοιτα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν φαινεται να εχω κατι ωστοσο θα κανω μια μαγνητικη την επομενη εβδομαδα να δω τι παιζει σιγουρα.Αυτο που ρωταω ειναι αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χτυπαει ο δισκος το νευρο αλλα να μην προκαλει πονο αλλα μονο αδυναμια.Εγω νιωθω αδυναμια στα ποδια αλλα περα απο ελφρα τσιμπηματα που φευγουν αμεσως εχω πονο μονο στην πλατη.Να υποθεσω οτι προερχεται απο κοιλη η να αναζητησω αλλου αιτια?


Ξερω δεν εχει και τοσο σημασια θα μαθω σιγουρα σε μερικες μερες απλα εχω αγχωθει γενικως και θελω να μαθω απο τωρα.

----------


## thegravijia

κοιτα εγω εχω δισκοκοιλη και σε εναν που χα παει μου λεει ελα μωρε και να μην ξανΑγυμναστης δεν εγινε και τιποτα...αλλα δεν ξανα ασχοληθηκα απο τοτε...κανονικα βαρια προπονουμε και με πιανει κανας πονος μια στο τοσο ...
για αδυναμια δεν ξερω - πονο ναι .

----------


## flowin_through

> καλα μωρε και να μην ξαναγυμναστεις δεν εγινε και τιποτα...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ   :03. Thumb up:  Ετσι οι γιατροι  :03. Clap:  γαματοι (κοιλαραδες)! Εμπρος πισω! 200 χρονια πισω.

Εγω εκανα εγχειρηση (βουβονο)κηλης και διαλεξα το γιατρο που μου ειπε σε 2 μηνες θα ξαναμπεις, σε σχεση με ολους τους αλλους που ελεγαν σε 6. Τελικα εγινα καλυτερα και απο πριν.

----------


## gj

Προφανως εννοεις δισκοκοιλη.
Πρεπει πρωτα να δεις απο μαγνητική πόσο βαριά ειναΙ.
Θα σε καθοδηγήσει ο γιατρός σου :01. Wink:

----------


## Forty+

> Kοιτα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν φαινεται να εχω κατι ωστοσο θα κανω μια μαγνητικη την επομενη εβδομαδα να δω τι παιζει σιγουρα.Αυτο που ρωταω ειναι αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χτυπαει ο δισκος το νευρο αλλα να μην προκαλει πονο αλλα μονο αδυναμια.Εγω νιωθω αδυναμια στα ποδια αλλα περα απο ελφρα τσιμπηματα που φευγουν αμεσως εχω πονο μονο στην πλατη.Να υποθεσω οτι προερχεται απο κοιλη η να αναζητησω αλλου αιτια?
> 
> 
> Ξερω δεν εχει και τοσο σημασια θα μαθω σιγουρα σε μερικες μερες απλα εχω αγχωθει γενικως και θελω να μαθω απο τωρα.


Προσωπικα δεν μου ακουγεται καθολου παραξενο οτι γραφεις. Εγω για περιπου 6 εβδομαδες ειχα παρομοια συμπτωματα με αυτα που περιγραφεις... ο πονος ηταν στο δεξι μερος, δεξια της σπονδυλικης στηλης και λιγο πανω απο το "ποπομερι". Ειχα αδυναμια και στα δυο ποδια με αποτελεσμα να εχει πεσει η αποδοση μου στο 60% στο στεπ, ποδηλατο και ελλειπτικο. Ο πονος εφευγε απο την μεση σαν ρευμα κατω στα ποδια. Το καλο ηταν οτι καποιες στιγμες εδινε την εντυπωση οτι μετακινιοταν ελαφρα σε αλλα σημεια χαμηλα στη μεση. Βολταρεν και καποια χαπια που πηρα για κανα τριαρι μερες δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Οταν καθομουν στην καρεκλα ημουν ok... οταν πηγαινα να σηκωθω περπαταγα για κανα 10μετρο κυρτος και μετα ισιωνε η μεση μου. Τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι αυτο που με οφελουσε ηταν το ζεστο, οσο αντεχα, νερο και γενικα να κραταω την περιοχη ζεστη... χρησιμοποιησα και Vicks για κανα τριαρι βραδακια στον υπνο. Σιγα σιγα μου περναγε και τωρα ειμαι περιπου 100% καλα. Περαστικα να ειναι :01. Smile:

----------


## Xaliabalias

Αυτο δεν εχει καποια σχεση με την ισχυαλγια??

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα εκτος θέματος ποστ μετακινήθηκαν στα οφ.  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...=1357&page=327

----------


## roulis

προσφατα μετα απο εξεταση διεγνωστη οτι εχω και εγω βουβονοκηλη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει ψηλοτρομοκρατησει αυτο το πραγμα.
οταν κοιμαμαι και ξεκουραζομαι ολα οκ!με το που σηκωσω λιγα βαρη αποκτω και εναν τριτο ορχει δεξια στο πεοσ μου χαχα!
φιλε μου την εγχειρηση την εκανεσ σε ιδιωτικο η δημοσιο νοσοκομειο?
επισησ κοστοσ νοσηλιασ εγχειρησησ κτλ μπορεισ να μου πεισ?
μετεγχειρητικεσ παρενεργεισ κτλ ειχεσ?
μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπηκεσ στησ προπονησεισ ξανα?
εγω παιζω ποδοσφαιρο και με ενδιαφερει πολυ ποσο καιρο θα ειμαι εκτοσ
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## roulis

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ   Ετσι οι γιατροι  γαματοι (κοιλαραδες)! Εμπρος πισω! 200 χρονια πισω.
> 
> Εγω εκανα εγχειρηση (βουβονο)κηλης και διαλεξα το γιατρο που μου ειπε σε 2 μηνες θα ξαναμπεις, σε σχεση με ολους τους αλλους που ελεγαν σε 6. Τελικα εγινα καλυτερα και απο πριν.



προσφατα μετα απο εξεταση διεγνωστη οτι εχω και εγω βουβονοκηλη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει ψηλοτρομοκρατησει αυτο το πραγμα.
οταν κοιμαμαι και ξεκουραζομαι ολα οκ!με το που σηκωσω λιγα βαρη αποκτω και εναν τριτο ορχει δεξια στο πεοσ μου χαχα!
φιλε μου την εγχειρηση την εκανεσ σε ιδιωτικο η δημοσιο νοσοκομειο?
επισησ κοστοσ νοσηλιασ εγχειρησησ κτλ μπορεισ να μου πεισ?
μετεγχειρητικεσ παρενεργεισ κτλ ειχεσ?
μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπηκεσ στησ προπονησεισ ξανα?
εγω παιζω ποδοσφαιρο και με ενδιαφερει πολυ ποσο καιρο θα ειμαι εκτοσ
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## thegravijia

μηπως ειναι ιδεα σου?
αν οντος σου βγαινει πρεπει να το κοψεις .
δεν θα μεινεις πολυ καιρο εκτος.

----------


## gj

> προσφατα μετα απο εξεταση διεγνωστη οτι εχω και εγω βουβονοκηλη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει ψηλοτρομοκρατησει αυτο το πραγμα.
> οταν κοιμαμαι και ξεκουραζομαι ολα οκ!με το που σηκωσω λιγα βαρη αποκτω και εναν τριτο ορχει δεξια στο πεοσ μου χαχα!
> φιλε μου την εγχειρηση την εκανεσ σε ιδιωτικο η δημοσιο νοσοκομειο?
> επισησ κοστοσ νοσηλιασ εγχειρησησ κτλ μπορεισ να μου πεισ?
> μετεγχειρητικεσ παρενεργεισ κτλ ειχεσ?
> μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπηκεσ στησ προπονησεισ ξανα?
> εγω παιζω ποδοσφαιρο και με ενδιαφερει πολυ ποσο καιρο θα ειμαι εκτοσ
> ευχαριστω!!


Αν εισαι από αθήνα τράβα στον άγιο σάββα έχει καλους χειρούργους.
Απο βάρυ θα μείνεις εκτός κοντά στο 8μηνο...
Τρέξιμο κτλ μετά από έναν μηνα ξαναρχίζεις κανονικά.
Εγω να δω πότε θα αποφασίσω να πάω να την βγάλω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## -beba-

Προσέχτε μόνο παιδιά μην πέσετε σε κανένα χειρούργο με πάρκινσον και τρέμει το χέρι του την ώρα που κρατάει το νυστέρι................

----------


## flowin_through

> προσφατα μετα απο εξεταση διεγνωστη οτι εχω και εγω βουβονοκηλη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει ψηλοτρομοκρατησει αυτο το πραγμα.
> οταν κοιμαμαι και ξεκουραζομαι ολα οκ!με το που σηκωσω λιγα βαρη αποκτω και εναν τριτο ορχει δεξια στο πεοσ μου χαχα!
> φιλε μου την εγχειρηση την εκανεσ σε ιδιωτικο η δημοσιο νοσοκομειο?
> επισησ κοστοσ νοσηλιασ εγχειρησησ κτλ μπορεισ να μου πεισ?
> μετεγχειρητικεσ παρενεργεισ κτλ ειχεσ?
> μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπηκεσ στησ προπονησεισ ξανα?
> εγω παιζω ποδοσφαιρο και με ενδιαφερει πολυ ποσο καιρο θα ειμαι εκτοσ
> ευχαριστω!!


Την εκανα σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο (εννοειται) και ειμαι και εναντιον των φακελακιων.
Μετεγχειρητικες παρενεργειες δεν ειχα, απλως τα προβληματα που εχει μια εγχειρηση.
Οι χρονοι ηταν με ακριβεια οι εξης: 
οδηγηση σε 15 μερες,
κανενα βαρος για 2 μηνες,
γυμναστηριο στους 2 μηνες ελαφρια,
γυμναστηριο στους 5-6 μηνες full ρυθμοι.

Η κηλη αυτη καθεαυτη δεν επηρεαζει κατι και μπορεις να κανεις οτι εκανες (αν δεν πας για εγχειρηση). Απλα μπορει καποια στιγμη (μετα απο 2-3 χρονια) να κανει περισφηξη και να μπεις εσπευσμενα για χειρουργιο με πολλους πονους και φυσικα με... οποιον γιατρο ειναι ευκαιρος.

----------


## flowin_through

> Προσέχτε μόνο παιδιά μην πέσετε σε κανένα χειρούργο με πάρκινσον και τρέμει το χέρι του την ώρα που κρατάει το νυστέρι................


Χαχα θα χασουμε και εμεις και σεις.
Εγω μολις μπηκα στο χειρουργιο και ημουν ξαπλα, εκτος απο τα σχολια που ακουγα ¨ωχ τι επαθε ο γιγαντας¨ και τετοια, επειδη ακριβως ημουν ξαπλα η κηλη ειχε εισχωρησει μεσα και δε φαινοταν και μου λεει ο γιατρος:
¨Που ειπαμε οτι ειναι ΔΕΞΙΑ ή ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ?¨ Φρικαρισα προς στιγμην, του λεω ¨Αριστερα¨. Μου λεει : ¨να βαλουμε ΣΚΟΡΔΟ/ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ¨ και εκει αρχισε να πιανει η αναισθησια......  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

fανταζομαι το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανες με το πουξυπνησες ηταν να ψαχτεις ε? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
λειπει τιποτα..

----------


## flowin_through

Εμενα ηταν πιο ψηλα απο το κρισιμο σημειο και δεν το ειχα αγχος.
Απλα φοβηθηκα μηπως ξυπνησα με...2 τομες, ετσι για σιγουρια.
Παντως ο γιατρος αποδειχθηκε αριστος.
Πλαστικη τομη, μικρη και πλεον ειναι σα να μην εγινε ποτε, δε φαινεται ιχνος.

----------


## ANONIO

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ   Ετσι οι γιατροι  γαματοι (κοιλαραδες)! Εμπρος πισω! 200 χρονια πισω.
> 
> Εγω εκανα εγχειρηση (βουβονο)κηλης και διαλεξα το γιατρο που μου ειπε σε 2 μηνες θα ξαναμπεις, σε σχεση με ολους τους αλλους που ελεγαν σε 6. Τελικα εγινα καλυτερα και απο πριν.


η βουβονοκηλη φαινοταν?σου επηρεαζε καθολου τους ορχεις?

----------


## roulis

> Την εκανα σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο (εννοειται) και ειμαι και εναντιον των φακελακιων.
> Μετεγχειρητικες παρενεργειες δεν ειχα, απλως τα προβληματα που εχει μια εγχειρηση.
> Οι χρονοι ηταν με ακριβεια οι εξης: 
> οδηγηση σε 15 μερες,
> κανενα βαρος για 2 μηνες,
> γυμναστηριο στους 2 μηνες ελαφρια,
> γυμναστηριο στους 5-6 μηνες full ρυθμοι.
> 
> Η κηλη αυτη καθεαυτη δεν επηρεαζει κατι και μπορεις να κανεις οτι εκανες (αν δεν πας για εγχειρηση). Απλα μπορει καποια στιγμη (μετα απο 2-3 χρονια) να κανει περισφηξη και να μπεις εσπευσμενα για χειρουργιο με πολλους πονους και φυσικα με... οποιον γιατρο ειναι ευκαιρος.



το γνωριζω οτι δεν επηρεαζει σε κατι αλλα ειναι υπερβολικα αντιαισθητικο να φουσκωνει αυτη η λαλακια δεξια απτο πεοσ σου σαν τριτοσ ορχεισ.επισησ μερικεσ φορεσ οταν ειναι πρησμενη με εμποδιζει στην πρεσσα γιατι δν μπορω να φερω τα ποδια κοντα στην κοιλια μου επειδη την πιεζω και ποναει!!
και επισησ δεν θελω σε 2-3-5 χρονια εκει π κοιμαμαι να αρχισω να πεθαινς στουσ πονουσ και να τρεχω!!ασε που διαβασα οτι αμα κανει περισφηξη μπορει να σου νεκρωσει κομματι ζςικου ιστου εντερου κτλ.


φιλε μου μια αλλη ερωτηση!!εσυ για να διαγνωσεισ την βουβονοκηλη απευθηνθηκεσ σε παθολογο,ουρολογο,δερματολογο τι ειδικοττηασ γιατρο? :01. Unsure: 
και επισησ η εγχειρηση ποσ κανονιστηκε?θελω να πω εκανε την γνωματευση ο ιατροσ στο εγραψε στο βιβλιαριο και εκλεισεσ ρεαντεβου σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο για εγχειρηση?
επισησ διαλεγεισ νοσοκομειο η υπαρχει καποιο σιγκεκριμενο που κανει τετιου ειδουσ εγχειρησησ?
μην παμε και σε τιποτα χασαπηδεσ :01. Razz: 
ευχαριστω για τησ πληροφοριεσ αδερφε

----------


## sogoku

Η κηλη ειναι ενα εκφυλλιστικο  εξογκωμα να το πω καπως που πιεζει καποιο νευρο της σπονδυλικης στηλης.Αυτο το νευρο διαγραφει πορεια απο τον μηρο και φτανει μεχρι τα δαχτυλα.Για  αυτο ποναει το ποδι και μυρμηγκιαζει.Θα παρατηρησεις οτι πιθανον  εχεις αδυναμια να πραγματοποιησεις σηκωμα στην μυτη του ποδιου[extension].

----------


## flowin_through

> η βουβονοκηλη φαινοταν?σου επηρεαζε καθολου τους ορχεις?


Φαινοταν, αλλα οχι δε μου επηρεαζε τους ορχεις.




> το γνωριζω οτι δεν επηρεαζει σε κατι αλλα ειναι υπερβολικα αντιαισθητικο να φουσκωνει αυτη η λαλακια δεξια απτο πεοσ σου σαν τριτοσ ορχεισ.επισησ μερικεσ φορεσ οταν ειναι πρησμενη με εμποδιζει στην πρεσσα γιατι δν μπορω να φερω τα ποδια κοντα στην κοιλια μου επειδη την πιεζω και ποναει!! Αν ποναει να πας.
> και επισησ δεν θελω σε 2-3-5 χρονια εκει π κοιμαμαι να αρχισω να πεθαινς στουσ πονουσ και να τρεχω!!ασε που διαβασα οτι αμα κανει περισφηξη μπορει να σου νεκρωσει κομματι ζςικου ιστου εντερου κτλ.
> Ναι απλα στο αφαιρουν.  Δεν υπαρχει λογος να το αφησεις.
> 
> φιλε μου μια αλλη ερωτηση!!εσυ για να διαγνωσεισ την βουβονοκηλη απευθηνθηκεσ σε παθολογο,ουρολογο,δερματολογο τι ειδικοττηασ γιατρο? ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟ
> και επισησ η εγχειρηση ποσ κανονιστηκε?θελω να πω εκανε την γνωματευση ο ιατροσ στο εγραψε στο βιβλιαριο και εκλεισεσ ρεαντεβου σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο για εγχειρηση? Πηγα κατευθειαν σε νοσοκομειο, με ειδε ο γιατρος και το κανονισε
> επισησ διαλεγεισ νοσοκομειο η υπαρχει καποιο σιγκεκριμενο που κανει τετιου ειδουσ εγχειρησησ? Διαλεγεις
> μην παμε και σε τιποτα χασαπηδεσ
> ευχαριστω για τησ πληροφοριεσ αδερφε

----------


## roulis

> Φαινοταν, αλλα οχι δε μου επηρεαζε τους ορχεις.


flowing through se pio nosokomeio phges an epitrepete?

****Γράφε με ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.*** Mods Team****

----------


## flowin_through

Aγια Ολγα
στον Περισσο.

----------


## roulis

κανονιστηκε λοιπον χειρουργειο τον σεπτεβριο
τωρα ομωσ ερχομαι εγω και ροταω.
τι μπορω να κανω ετσι ωστε να χασω τον ελαχιστο ογκο και δυναμη που γινεται καθωσ ο γιατροσ μου ειπε οτι σε 3-4 μηνεσ θα μπορω να κσαναμπω full προπονησεισ γυμναστηριο και ποδοσφαιρο?
κριμα ειναι τοσοσ καιροσ και ενασχοληση να πανε χαμενα σε 3 μηνεσ :01. Sad:

----------


## Raistlin

Τελικα εκανα τη μαγνητικη πριν 2 μηνες(απανταω λιγο αργα βεβαια ειχα ενα θεμα με το ιντερνετ) η οποια εδειξε οτι οι δισκοι μου ειναι υγιεις και συνεπως το προβλημα ειναι ευτυχως μονο μυικο ! Το φοβερο του θεματος ομως ηταν οτι παρολλο που ημουν σαν πτωμα τον τελευταιο καιρο μολις ειδα οτι η εξεταση ηταν καθαρη το 40% των συμπτωματων χαθηκε.Τελικα ειναι απιστευτο πως μπορει να επηρεασει ο ψυχολογικος παραγοντας!
Ξαναρχιζω λοιπον σοβαρα και χωρις επιπολαιοτητες να ανακτησω τη χαμενη μου μυικη μαζα και ακομη περισσοτερο  :05. Weights:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Χτυπα ξυλο!!! Ευχαριστω τον Θεο που δεν εχω και ευχομαι οπως και σε σας να μην μου συμβει ποτε! Τελευταια ασχοληθηκα λιγο με αυτο το θεμα και αηδιασα μεχρι αηδιας παιδια και εχω ψιλοαπορησει. Ξερει κανεις, τι μπορει, στο αθλημα μας, να προκαλεσει μια κηλη? Και ποτε εχει καποιος περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να παθει?

----------


## thegravijia

νομιζω το χουμε ξανασυζητησει


τεσπα εγω απλα θελω να πω ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥς ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥς ΔΗΛΑΔΗ που πας με απλες υποψιες κηλης για εξεταση και να μην εχεις σου λενε εχεις μονο για να σε ανοιξουν και να τσιμπησουν τα φραγκα
το ιδιιο και  σε σκολεικοιδυτιδα κτλ

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

:01. Unsure: Ναι, εψαξα πριν ανοιξω τοπικ και ειχες απαντησει και συ σε παρομοιο θεμα, αλλα υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεχουμε ιδιαιτερα? Γιατι δεν νιωθω καλααΑααΑΑα, ζαλιζομαι λιγο :01. Unsure:

----------


## Gaspari

Πώ... Φίλε μου περαστικά σου καλό κουράγιο και δύναμη.. Για μένα απ τα χειρότερα πράγματα που μπορούν να σου τύχουν είναι κύστη κόκκυγος κυρίως και κήλη..
Έκανα πέρυσι επέμβαση τοπική κύστης, πόνος οχι αστεία.. Δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω, κ κανα 2μηνο τραβιόμουν στα νοσοκομία με τις αλλαγές στις γάζες... Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω.. Θεός φυλάξει..

----------


## naturale

παιδιά πρέπει να κάνω μια εοιχείρηση κοίλης κάτω δεξιά...από τον αφαλό. δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερα μου.  :01. Sad:  φοβάμαι αρκετά, άσε που πρέπει να σταματήσω το γυμναστήριο. 

έχει κανεις εμπειρία ?

----------


## RAMBO

εχω αρχη κοιλησ αν προσεχεισ κανεισ αφοβα.αν κανεισ ενχειρηση σταματασ καπου στουσ 3 μηνεσ και μετα σιγα σιγα.αλλα αν συνεχισεισ και δεν προσεχεισ θα ξανανοιξη παλι.

----------


## just chris

στο ιδιο ακριβως μερος φιλε την εκανα,πριν χρονια ομως!απο το γυμναστηριο την εβγαλα γιατι σηκωνα τα κιλα σαν ηλιθιος,εκανα οτι διαβαζα στα περιοδικα!!καλα να παθω γιατι τωρα εμαθα...

----------


## naturale

> εχω αρχη κοιλησ αν προσεχεισ κανεισ αφοβα.αν κανεισ ενχειρηση σταματασ καπου στουσ 3 μηνεσ και μετα σιγα σιγα.αλλα αν συνεχισεισ και δεν προσεχεισ θα ξανανοιξη παλι.


με είδε χειρουργος κάτω από τον αφαλό είναι , λέει είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και να βγει , εσύ τι εννοείς αρχή κοίλης δηλαδή

----------


## RAMBO

οταν πηγα σε χειρουργο μου ειπε οτι ακομα δεν ειναι σε σταδιο ενχειρησησ και αν προσεχω θα την γλιτωσω.να πασ σε 2-3 γιατρουσ πρωτα για σιγουρια.επισησ ηπαρχει ειδιη ζωνη-σλιπακι που την φορασ για την κοιλη αν προκειται να πιεστεισ πχ στο γυμναστηριο

----------


## naturale

> οταν πηγα σε χειρουργο μου ειπε οτι ακομα δεν ειναι σε σταδιο ενχειρησησ και αν προσεχω θα την γλιτωσω.να πασ σε 2-3 γιατρουσ πρωτα για σιγουρια.επισησ ηπαρχει ειδιη ζωνη-σλιπακι που την φορασ για την κοιλη αν προκειται να πιεστεισ πχ στο γυμναστηριο


 πήγα σε έναν τυχαίο στο ικα laughing out loud

βασικά δεν θέλω να την κάνω φοβάμαι ...είναι και κοντά στα @@....

σταματάω και το γυμναστήριο εάν δεν κάνω εοιχείρηση

----------


## Polyneikos

Kανουμε μια αναζητηση πριν ανοίξουμε ενα θεμα.

----------


## jGod

drx9000...

ψαξου και βρες ακρη! εγω το εκανα κ ειμαι κομπλεντεν! 



thnx god

----------


## fcavenaghi

γεια σε ολους! σημερα εκανα αρσεις θανατου, εκανα δυνατη προπονηση και μετα αισθανομουν ενα σαν βαρος χαμηλα στην κοιλια, σα να πιαστηκαν οι κοιλιακοι περισσοτερο... κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης δεν ενιωσα κανεναν πονο, ουτε τωρα ποναω και δεν εμφανιστηκε και καποιο εξογκωμα. θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κηλη, η απλως πιαστηκαν οι κατω κοιλιακοι. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φανει καποιο εξογκωμα αυριο ας πουμε?

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σε ολους! σημερα εκανα αρσεις θανατου, εκανα δυνατη προπονηση και μετα αισθανομουν ενα σαν βαρος χαμηλα στην κοιλια, σα να πιαστηκαν οι κοιλιακοι περισσοτερο... κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης δεν ενιωσα κανεναν πονο, ουτε τωρα ποναω και δεν εμφανιστηκε και καποιο εξογκωμα. θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κηλη, η απλως πιαστηκαν οι κατω κοιλιακοι. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φανει καποιο εξογκωμα αυριο ας πουμε?


μη φοβασαι απο οσο ξερω με την κηλη δε πονας εκει.πονας λιγο πιο κατω ειδικα σε αρσεις θανατου.τωρα δε ξερω πως το καταφερες να ποιαστουν οι κατω κοιλιακοι αλλα οκ γινεται να ποιαστουν.δυσκολα μεν αλλα γινεται δε.πιο πολυ ποιανονται οι ραχιαιοι σου παρα οι κοιλιακοι.αλλα μη φοβασαι.κοιμησου καλα κ θα δεις πως αυριο θα σαι οκ

----------


## fcavenaghi

σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση, πιο πολυ ειναι ο φοβος που εχεις μηπως κατι σου συνεβει. αυριο οντως θα δειξει καλυτερα

----------


## tolis93

> σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση, πιο πολυ ειναι ο φοβος που εχεις μηπως κατι σου συνεβει. αυριο οντως θα δειξει καλυτερα


αν ξεκινας τωρα κιολας ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.θα υπαρξουν και μερες π δε θα μπορεις να παρεις τα ποδια σου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

Tι να κάνετε για να μειώσετε τις πιθανότητες εμφάνισης κήλης
Kήλη μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε οποιονδήποτε, ανεξαρτήτως φύλου και ηλικίας. Yπάρχουν όμως κάποια πράγματα που μπορείτε να κάνετε, για να μειώσετε τις πιθανότητες δημιουργίας της ή για να μην επιβαρύνετε την κατάσταση μίας ήδη υπάρχουσας κήλης.
Kόψτε το κάπνισμα: O χρόνιος βήχας, χαρακτηριστικός στους καπνιστές, αυξάνει την ενδοκοιλιακή πίεση, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργεί συνθήκες για εμφάνιση κήλης ή να επιδεινώνει μία κήλη που ήδη υπάρχει. Aντιμετωπίστε τη δυσκοιλιότητα: Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ατόμων που έχουν πρόβλημα δυσκοιλιότητας εμφανίζουν και κήλη, λόγω της πίεσης που ασκούν στον εαυτό τους προκειμένου να ενεργηθούν. Aν έχετε ανάλογο πρόβλημα, εμπλουτίστε το καθημερινό σας διαιτολόγιο με φρούτα, τρόφιμα πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες και πολύ νερό.
Aποφεύγετε τα βάρη: H άρση βαρέων αντικειμένων και η βαριά χειρωνακτική εργασία αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες δημιουργίας κήλης. Aν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε διαφορετικά, λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς σας, προσπαθήστε τουλάχιστον να αποφεύγετε να σηκώνετε βάρη στις άλλες δραστηριότητές σας.
Γυμναστείτε: H άσκηση θα ενδυναμώσει το κοιλιακό τοίχωμα, κάνοντάς το λιγότερο ευάλωτο απέναντι στην αύξηση της ενδοκοιλιακής πίεσης. Ένα γυμνασμένο σώμα, εξάλλου, αντιμετωπίζει πιο αποτελεσματικά οποιαδήποτε «απειλή».

Όλες οι κήλες δεν είναι ίδιες
Aρχικά, θα πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι μία κήλη, από τη στιγμή που θα διαγνωστεί από το γιατρό σας, πρέπει πάντα να διορθώνεται. Δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να φτιάξει από μόνη της, ακόμα και αν κάποιες φορές σάς φαίνεται πως υποχωρεί. Aν είναι πολύ αρχικό το στάδιο, μπορεί ο γιατρός να σας συστήσει απλή παρακολούθηση, σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως δεν θα πρέπει να αγνοηθεί. H επέμβαση μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί ακόμα και για κάποιους μήνες αργότερα, αφού μία κήλη σπάνια έχει το χαρακτήρα του επείγοντος περιστατικού. Γενικά, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για τρεις κατηγορίες κήλης, ανάλογα με την εμφάνισή της.

Aνατασσόμενη: Aν η κήλη βγαίνει και ξαναμπαίνει μέσα, με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθετε παροδικές -όχι συνεχείς- ενοχλήσεις, σημαίνει πως το σημείο από το οποίο προβάλλει αυτή είναι χαλαρό και δεν υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος εγκλωβισμού της. Aυτό σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να προγραμματίσετε την επέμβαση ακόμα και αρκετό καιρό αργότερα με τη σύμφωνη, φυσικά, γνώμη του γιατρού σας.
Mη ανατασσόμενη: Aν η κήλη προβάλλει συνέχεια και δεν μπαίνει μέσα, σημαίνει πως έχει εγκλωβιστεί στο σημείο από το οποίο έχει βγει, με συνέπεια να είναι πιο ενοχλητική και να προκαλεί πόνο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η επέμβαση θα πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα (μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες από τη στιγμή που θα διαγνωστεί), ώστε να προληφθεί η περίσφιξη.
Περισφιγμένη: Όταν η μη ανατασσόμενη κήλη προβάλλει έντονα προς τα έξω, έχει σφηνώσει, δεν μετακινείται καθόλου και νιώθετε έντονο πόνο, υπάρχει αυξημένος κίνδυνος να νεκρωθεί το όργανο που περιέχεται στην κήλη, αφού η πίεση δεν επιτρέπει την αιμάτωσή του. Eίναι η μόνη περίπτωση επέμβασης κήλης που έχει την ένδειξη του επείγοντος περιστατικού (πρέπει να γίνει μέσα σε μερικές ώρες από τη στιγμή που ο πόνος αρχίσει να γίνεται ιδιαίτερα έντονος).
ΠPOΣOXH! Mία ανατασσόμενη κήλη μπορεί να γίνει μη ανατασσόμενη ή ακόμα και περισφιγμένη, αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο επιβαρυνθεί η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. H αύξηση του πόνου και των ενοχλήσεων θα πρέπει να σας οδηγήσει εκ νέου στο γιατρό σας και να επισπεύσετε την επέμβαση, αν αυτό κριθεί απαραίτητο.


Tο μέγεθος μετράει;
Tο μέγεθος της κήλης δεν είναι αυτό που θα καθορίσει το πόσο σοβαρή είναι και το πόσο άμεσα θα πρέπει να γίνει επέμβαση. Mία μεγάλη κήλη μπορεί να μη χρειάζεται άμεση χειρουργική αντιμετώπιση όταν είναι ανατάξιμη και όταν δεν προκαλεί ιδιαίτερο πόνο. Aντίθετα, είναι πιθανό να πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα επέμβαση σε μία μικρή, μη ανατάξιμη κήλη, αφού υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της περίσφιξης.


ΠΩΣ ANTIMETΩΠIZETAI MIA KHΛH
O βασικός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της κήλης, από τη στιγμή που θα διαγνωστεί, είναι η επέμβαση, αφού δεν υπάρχει φαρμακευτικός ή άλλος τρόπος. H επέμβαση δεν έχει σκοπό να αφαιρεθεί η κήλη, αλλά να αναταχθεί, να ξαναμπεί δηλαδή στη θέση του το όργανο που προβάλλει. Oι τρεις μέθοδοι που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι οι πλέον διαδεδομένες για τη διόρθωση της κήλης.

Kλασική χειρουργική επέμβαση
Γίνεται μία μικρή τομή και ο χειρουργός ανατάσσει την κήλη και συρράπτει το ασθενές σημείο. Θα μείνετε στο νοσοκομείο 2-3 μέρες, και καλό θα είναι να ξεκουραστείτε για κάποιες μέρες ακόμα, πριν επιστρέψετε στη δουλειά σας. Θα πρέπει να αποφύγετε την κούραση και τα βάρη για τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες μετά την επέμβαση, ενώ ο πόνος αντιμετωπίζεται με παυσίπονα. Αν είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονος ή δεν περνάει με απλά παυσίπονα, ενημερώστε το γιατρό σας. Η μέθοδος αυτή τείνει να εγκαταλειφθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, μετά την ευρεία χρήση των συνθετικών πλεγμάτων.

Tοποθέτηση συνθετικου πλέγματος
Αποτελεί σήμερα την πιο διαδεδομένη μέθοδο. H διαδικασία είναι ίδια με την προηγούμενη. H διαφορά είναι πως στο σημείο από το οποίο προβάλλει η κήλη τοποθετείται ένα ειδικό συνθετικό πλέγμα, που έχει σκοπό την ενίσχυση της ασθενούς περιοχής. Το πλέγμα αυτό, εκτός του ότι είναι πολύ ανθεκτικό, θα χρησιμεύσει σαν ιστός πάνω στον οποίο θα χτίσει ο οργανισμός μία εσωτερική ουλή, ισχυροποιώντας σημαντικά το κοιλιακό τοίχωμα. Θα μπορείτε να φύγετε από το νοσοκομείο τη μεθεπόμενη μέρα, ενώ καλό θα είναι να ξεκουραστείτε λίγες μέρες πριν επιστρέψετε στη δουλειά. Aν νιώθετε πόνο, τα απλά αναλγητικά είναι αρκετά για την περίπτωσή σας, ενώ θα πρέπει να είστε προσεκτικοί τις μέρες που ακολουθούν μετά την επέμβαση. Eνημερώστε το γιατρό σας, αν ο πόνος δεν περνάει με τα απλά παυσίπονα ή αν είναι έντονος.

Λαπαροσκόπηση
Πρόκειται για νεότερο τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της κήλης. Eκτός από τις συνηθισμένες περιπτώσεις, συστήνεται ιδιαίτερα σε περιπτώσεις υποτροπής (επανεμφάνισης της κήλης σε ήδη εγχειρισμένο σημείο), αλλά και όταν εμφανίζεται κήλη και στη δεξιά και στην αριστερή βουβωνική χώρα. Mπορείτε να επιστρέψετε σπίτι την επομένη της επέμβασης, ενώ ο πόνος είναι ελάχιστος και ο χρόνος ανάρρωσης συντομότερος σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μεθόδους, λόγω της απουσίας τομών.



Πόσοι διαφορετικοί τύποι κήλης υπάρχουν;
Oι κήλες, ανάλογα με το σημείο στο οποίο εμφανίζονται, έχουν τις εξής ονομασίες:

BOYBΩNOKHΛH Aυτός ο τύπος της κήλης είναι ο πιο συχνός και εμφανίζεται περισσότερο στους άνδρες. Πρόκειται για την κήλη που δημιουργείται χαμηλά στην κοιλιά, δεξιά ή αριστερά, στην περιοχή της βουβωνικής χώρας. O βουβωνικός πόρος είναι το σημείο από το οποίο κατεβαίνουν οι όρχεις (μέχρι τον τρίτο μήνα της ζωής του μωρού, οι όρχεις είναι εσωτερικοί και βρίσκονται κοντά στην περιοχή των νεφρών) και είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητη περιοχή για εμφάνιση κήλης στους άνδρες από τη βρεφική ηλικία. Eίναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι επέμβαση βουβωνοκήλης μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και σε βρέφη λίγων μηνών.

KOIΛIOKHΛH Ή EΠIΓAΣTPIKH KHΛH H κήλη αυτή δημιουργείται στη νοητή κάθετη γραμμή που χωρίζει το ανθρώπινο σώμα στη μέση, όπου οι ιστοί ανάμεσα στους μυς είναι πιο αδύναμοι. Όπως και η προηγούμενη, εμφανίζεται περισσότερο στους άνδρες, αφού σε αυτούς δημιουργείται τρεις φορές πιο συχνά σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες.

MHPOKHΛH Aφορά την περιοχή όπου ενώνεται ο μηρός με την κοιλιά, κάτω από τη βουβωνική χώρα. H κήλη παρουσιάζεται ως εξόγκωμα στη βάση του αριστερού ή του δεξιού μηρού, δεν αποτελεί συχνή περίπτωση κήλης και εμφανίζεται κατά κύριο λόγο στις γυναίκες μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας (άνω των 60 ετών) και στις γυναίκες που έχουν γεννήσει (λόγω της πίεσης κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης).

OMΦAΛOKHΛH O ομφαλός είναι από τη φύση του ένα από τα αδύναμα σημεία του κοιλιακού τοιχώματος, τόσο για τους άνδρες όσο και για τις γυναίκες. O δακτύλιος του ομφαλού, ο οποίος κλείνει φυσιολογικά μετά τη ραφή του ομφάλιου λώρου, μπορεί να κάνει ρήγμα κάτω από κάποιες ειδικές συνθήκες πίεσης και να ευνοήσει τη δημιουργία κήλης. H ομφαλοκήλη έχει τη μορφή εξογκώματος, που κάνει τον ομφαλό να προβάλλει έντονα προς τα έξω και εμφανίζεται συχνότερα στις εγκύους, αλλά και σε μωρά και παιδιά μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας. Eιδικά για την ομφαλοκήλη στις εγκύους, συνήθως πρόκειται για παροδική κατάσταση και ο ομφαλός επανέρχεται πλήρως μετά τον τοκετό. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη επέμβασης.

METEΓXEIPHTIKH KHΛH Ύστερα από μία επέμβαση στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς, μπορεί να εμφανιστεί κήλη στο σημείο της τομής, το οποίο για κάποιο λόγο έχει χάσει την αρχική του αντοχή. H μετεγχειρητική κήλη δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα εμφανιστεί αμέσως μετά την επέμβαση, αλλά μπορεί να εμφανιστεί αρκετούς μήνες ή και χρόνια αργότερα.



Nαι Ή όχι στη ζώνη
O κηλεπίδεσμος, η ειδική ζώνη που πιέζει την κήλη προς τα μέσα, χρησιμοποιούνταν από αρκετούς ανθρώπους, κυρίως παλιότερα, ως τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της κήλης, και λανθασμένα θεωρούνταν ως ένα μέσο αποφυγής της χειρουργικής επέμβασης. H χρόνια χρήση του κηλεπιδέσμου, όμως, μπορεί να δυσκολέψει σημαντικά τη χειρουργική αποκατάσταση, αφού η παρατεταμένη χρήση της ζώνης δημιουργεί συμφύσεις στην περιοχή. Aν θέλετε να φορέσετε κηλεπίδεσμο, ώστε να περιορίσετε κάπως τις ενοχλήσεις από την κήλη και να διευκολύνετε την καθημερινή σας δραστηριότητα, θα πρέπει να το κάνετε για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και αφού συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό σας.




Πόσο θα μου κοστίσει;
Η επέμβαση κήλης καλύπτεται εξ ολοκλήρου από όλα τα δημόσια ταμεία. Αν επιλέξετε κάποια ιδιωτική κλινική, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι το ασφαλιστικό σας ταμείο καλύπτει όλα τα έξοδα για τα υλικά και τα εργαλεία της επέμβασης, καθώς κι ένα μέρος των νοσηλίων, ενώ δεν καλύπτει την αμοιβή των γιατρών. Τα νοσήλια για την επέμβαση κήλης κυμαίνονται από 350 έως 700 ευρώ, ενώ οι αμοιβές των γιατρών κυμαίνονται από 400 έως 1.200 ευρώ. Η συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση καλύπτεται κατά κανόνα από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες.


O ειδικός απαντάει στις απορίες σας
Yπάρχει πιθανότητα να εμφανίσω πάλι κήλη στο σημείο όπου έχω ήδη κάνει επέμβαση;
Aυτή η πιθανότητα δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί. Tα τελευταία χρόνια όμως, όπου εφαρμόζεται η τοποθέτηση πλέγματος, οι περιπτώσεις εμφάνισης κήλης σε ήδη χειρουργημένο σημείο είναι πολύ πιο σπάνιες.
Mπορεί να έχω δύο κήλες ταυτόχρονα;
Aν και δεν είναι συχνό, συμβαίνει να εμφανίζονται ταυτόχρονα κήλες σε δύο διαφορετικά σημεία (π.χ. αριστερή και δεξιά βουβωνοκήλη) ή να δημιουργούνται δύο κήλες στην περιοχή της βουβωνικής χώρας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, συνήθως πρόκειται για λοξή και ευθεία βουβωνοκήλη και διορθώνονται με την ίδια επέμβαση.
H δημιουργία κήλης έχει σχέση με την κληρονομικότητα;
Παλιότερα, η εμφάνιση κήλης συνδεόταν άμεσα με τις βαριές χειρωνακτικές εργασίες και με το να σηκώνει κανείς βάρη. Σήμερα όμως γνωρίζουμε πως η εμφάνιση κήλης δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την εργασία ή τον τρόπο ζωής, αλλά και με τη σωματική κατασκευή ενός ανθρώπου, που μπορεί να ευνοεί τη δημιουργία της. Έτσι, ενώ η εμφάνιση κήλης δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την κληρονομικότητα από γονιδιακή άποψη, αν ένα παιδί έχει πάρει στοιχεία από τη σωματική κατασκευή των γονιών του (που είναι κληρονομικά), τα οποία ευνοούν τη δημιουργία κήλης, τότε αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να δημιουργηθεί και σε αυτό κήλη κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του. Aυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πολλές φορές τα άρρενα μέλη μιας οικογένειας τείνουν να εμφανίζουν κήλη από γενιά σε γενιά στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Aποφεύγετε τα βάρη: H άρση βαρέων αντικειμένων και η βαριά χειρωνακτική εργασία αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες δημιουργίας κήλης. Aν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε διαφορετικά, λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς σας, προσπαθήστε τουλάχιστον να αποφεύγετε να σηκώνετε βάρη στις άλλες δραστηριότητές σας.


Δηλαδή ζόρικα τα πράγματα για να την αποφύγουμε κάποτε.

----------


## LowInertia

Σε λίγες μέρες κλείνω 7 μήνες από χειρουργείο βουβωνοκήλης στα αριστερά. Μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα στην καθημερινή μου ζωή ούτε και στις λίγες ασκήσεις που κάνω (κάμψεις, έλξεις, σάκος του μποξ). Ομως όταν πιέζω το σημείο της εγχειρήσης νιώθω ένα κάψιμο. Θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν κάνει εγχείρηση για βουβωνοκήλη, είχατε παρατηρήσει το ίδιο ''φαινόμενο'' μετά από τόσο καιρό? Αν ναι, έφυγε? Και αν έφυγε, μετά από πόσο καιρό? Κανονικά δε θα με πείραζε και πολύ αλλά θέλω το πολύ από του χρόνου να ξεκινήσω box και θα είναι μεγάλη ξενέρα εκεί που κάνω sparring να βάλω τα κλάμματα και να έρθει να με πάρει ο μπαμπάς μου να πάμε σπίτι.

----------


## Roid Rage

Εβαλες πλεγμα και πλαστικη τομη; Τον πρωτο χρονο θα το νιωθεις λιγο σκληρο στο σημειο, αλλα θα εκφυλιστει και δε θα μεινει τιποτα. Και εξωτερικα δε θα φαινεται τιποτα. Βασικα μετα απο ενα χρονο θα ειναι σα να μην ειχες ποτε προβλημα στο σημειο και μαλιστα δεν παιζει να ξαναγινει. Πιο πιθανο ειναι να γινει απο δεξια, παρα στο ιδιο σημειο. Εγω αυτο το καψιμο που λες δεν το ενιωθα. Στους 2 μηνες αρχισα ελφρα gym και στους 5 μπηκα κανονικα με full αρσεις. Γιατι να φυγεις με κλαματα; Ηλικια/φυλο;

----------


## LowInertia

> Εβαλες πλεγμα και πλαστικη τομη; Τον πρωτο χρονο θα το νιωθεις λιγο σκληρο στο σημειο, αλλα θα εκφυλιστει και δε θα μεινει τιποτα. Και εξωτερικα δε θα φαινεται τιποτα. Βασικα μετα απο ενα χρονο θα ειναι σα να μην ειχες ποτε προβλημα στο σημειο και μαλιστα δεν παιζει να ξαναγινει. Πιο πιθανο ειναι να γινει απο δεξια, παρα στο ιδιο σημειο. Εγω αυτο το καψιμο που λες δεν το ενιωθα. Στους 2 μηνες αρχισα ελφρα gym και στους 5 μπηκα κανονικα με full αρσεις. Γιατι να φυγεις με κλαματα; Ηλικια/φυλο;



Πλαστική τομή δεν ξέρω τι είναι αλλά ναι, πλέγμα έβαλα. Το νιώθω σκληρό στο σημείο και εγώ. Αντρας, 20 χρονών. Τα κλάμματα τα είπα για πλάκα αν και αν φάω μια καλη στο σημείο αυτό παίζει πέσω κάτω.

----------


## Roid Rage

Eνταξει, αμα φας καμια στο σημειο τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει. Ειπες απο του χρονου αρχιζεις, οποτε φανταζομαι θα εχει περασει τελειως. Εγω πηγα να μπλεξω σε καυγα 15 μερες μετα την εγχειρηση, ακομα δεν περπατουσα καλα και λεω τωρα για την τιμη των οπλων, αλλα ευτυχως κιοτεψε ο αλλος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μου κραταει την πορτα για να μην την ανοιξω και βγω.

----------


## LowInertia

> Eνταξει, αμα φας καμια στο σημειο τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει. Ειπες απο του χρονου αρχιζεις, οποτε φανταζομαι θα εχει περασει τελειως. Εγω πηγα να μπλεξω σε καυγα 15 μερες μετα την εγχειρηση, ακομα δεν περπατουσα καλα και λεω τωρα για την τιμη των οπλων, αλλα ευτυχως κιοτεψε ο αλλος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μου κραταει την πορτα για να μην την ανοιξω και βγω.




 :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01. lol: 

Πλαστική τομή τελικά τι σημαίνει?

----------


## Roid Rage

Ε η πλαστικη που ξερεις. Οχι βελονα και κλωστη, σα να δενεις γαϊδαρο, αλλα τομη που κλεινει και δε φαινεται ουτε ουλη ουτε τπτ.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Eνταξει, αμα φας καμια στο σημειο τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει. Ειπες απο του χρονου αρχιζεις, οποτε φανταζομαι θα εχει περασει τελειως. Εγω πηγα να μπλεξω σε καυγα 15 μερες μετα την εγχειρηση, ακομα δεν περπατουσα καλα και λεω τωρα για την τιμη των οπλων, αλλα ευτυχως κιοτεψε ο αλλος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μου κραταει την πορτα για να μην την ανοιξω και βγω.


τι εισαι συ ρε παιδι μου...ονομα και πραμα δλδ :08. Turtle:

----------


## run and gun

και εγω εχω κανει κηλη εβαλα πλεγμα ενα χρονο και ολλα καλα και στα βαρη κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Roid Rage

> τι εισαι συ ρε παιδι μου...ονομα και πραμα δλδ


Eχω και ενα κουκλακι Chuk Norris στο παρμπριζ, μπορει να ειδε αυτο.

----------


## Jimy

Διαβασα ολο το θεμα εδω αλλα δεν ειδα κατι παρομοιο.Πριν μια 5ετια με επιασε ενας πονος δεξια στον αφαλο και λιγο πιο κατω.Δεν εχει πεταχτει ποτε τιποτα αλλα φοβηθηκα και νομισα για κοιλη.Εκανα εξετασεις,υπερηχο,πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους αλλα δεν βρηκαν τιποτα.Σταματησα απο τοτε την γυμναστικη λογω το οτι αλλαξα πολη και εργασια.Κατα διαστηματα με ενοχλει και παω σε γιατρους αλλα μου λενε δεν ειναι κατι.Εδω και 7 μηνες που κανω παλι γυμναστικη σε εντατικους ρυθμους τις τελευταιες μερες νιωθω παλι μια ενοχλησουλα αλλα σε ασχετες φασεις.Οταν σηκωνω βαρη δεν με ενοχλει καθολου.Επισκευτηκα ενα αθλιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι σαν να εχει ενα σκισιματακι ο μυς.Μου ειπε οτι μπορω να συνεχισω κανονικα την γυμναστικη μου.Αλλα καμια φορα με ποναει ελαφρια.
Απο το ψαξιμος στο διαδικτυο ειδα οτι ειναι η παθηση στους κοιλιακους που ακουμε συχνα οτι κανουν εγχειρηση οι ποδοσφαιριστες.Σας εχει τυχει κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## Roid Rage

Ωραια, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι κηλη. Ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα ή ψαξε αυτο για τους κοιλιακους που ηδη υπαρχει.

----------


## Jimy

Δεν βρηκα παρομοιο θεμα κ για να μην ανοιγω αλλο ειπα να γραψω εδω θεωροντας οτι σχετιζεται το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα  :01. Smile:

----------


## leftis

Εντόπισα ένα "εξόγκομα" 12-13 εκατοστά κάτω από τον αφαλό και λίγο δεξιά. Δεν είναι ότι πετάει προς τα έξω απλά στο ψιλάφισμα νοιώθω μια διαφορά και ίσως μια ενόχληση. Με προβληματίζει γιατί είμαι 17 και κάνω βάρη εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο. Μήπως φταίει το ότι είμαι δυσκοίλιος? Πάντως πιστέυω ότι το form Μου σε όλες τις ασκήσεις είναι σωστό.

----------


## Roid Rage

To μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι θεμα ασκησεων. Δυσκοιλιοτητας μπορει..
Ακουμπα το σημειο και βηξε. Αν πεταγεται τοτε κατι τρεχει. Παντως το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι τετοιο.

----------


## leftis

> To μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι θεμα ασκησεων. Δυσκοιλιοτητας μπορει..
> Ακουμπα το σημειο και βηξε. Αν πεταγεται τοτε κατι τρεχει. Παντως το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι τετοιο.


Δεν πετάγεται όχι. Απλά το πρόσεξα τον τελευταίο καιρό και μόλις το είπα στον πατέρα μου (ο οποίος έχει μια προκατάληψη με τα βάρη) μου λέει κατ'ευθείαν τα βάρη είναι.... 
Άρα να μην ανυσηχώ?

----------


## Roid Rage

Οχι, κατι αλλο θα ειναι...
Πολλα θα ακουσεις, μεχρι και για το κλασιμο ενος ελεφαντα στη Μοζαμβικη τα βαρη θα φταινε. Be prepared

----------


## leftis

> Οχι, κατι αλλο θα ειναι...
> Πολλα θα ακουσεις, μεχρι και για το κλασιμο ενος ελεφαντα στη Μοζαμβικη τα βαρη θα φταινε. Be prepared


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## john39

> Διαβασα ολο το θεμα εδω αλλα δεν ειδα κατι παρομοιο.Πριν μια 5ετια με επιασε ενας πονος δεξια στον αφαλο και λιγο πιο κατω.Δεν εχει πεταχτει ποτε τιποτα αλλα φοβηθηκα και νομισα για κοιλη.Εκανα εξετασεις,υπερηχο,πηγα σε πολλους γιατρους αλλα δεν βρηκαν τιποτα.Σταματησα απο τοτε την γυμναστικη λογω το οτι αλλαξα πολη και εργασια.Κατα διαστηματα με ενοχλει και παω σε γιατρους αλλα μου λενε δεν ειναι κατι.Εδω και 7 μηνες που κανω παλι γυμναστικη σε εντατικους ρυθμους τις τελευταιες μερες νιωθω παλι μια ενοχλησουλα αλλα σε ασχετες φασεις.Οταν σηκωνω βαρη δεν με ενοχλει καθολου.Επισκευτηκα ενα αθλιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι σαν να εχει ενα σκισιματακι ο μυς.Μου ειπε οτι μπορω να συνεχισω κανονικα την γυμναστικη μου.Αλλα καμια φορα με ποναει ελαφρια.
> Απο το ψαξιμος στο διαδικτυο ειδα οτι ειναι η παθηση στους κοιλιακους που ακουμε συχνα οτι κανουν εγχειρηση οι ποδοσφαιριστες.Σας εχει τυχει κατι παρομοιο?


πολυ παλια η αναρτηση,,,αλλα πρεπει να πω 2 λογια..
το συνδρομο που περιγραφει ο φιλος μας ειναι το γνωστο συνδρομο κοιλιακων προσαγωγων,,δεν εξεχει κατι αλλα ειναι μια υπουλη κηλη που πλητει τους ποδοσφαιριστες κυριως αλλα οχι μονο.
οπτικα δεν εξεχει κατι.ο τρυματισμος ειναι περιπλοκος και βρισκεται σε πολα σειμια τα οποια δυστιχως δε φαινονοντε παρα μονο στο χειργουργειο.
ο τροπος αντιμετωπισης ειναι ο ιδιος με ολες την κηλες.
με παπαροσκοπιο μενεις εκτος γυμναστηριου το πολυ για εναν μηνα αφου δνε κοβοντε οι κοιλιακοι μυες.
αυτα τα σκισηματα στους κοιλιακους ειναι στην ουσια οι κηλες.

----------


## treloportogalos

παιδιά καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα γιατί είμαι καινούργιος κ μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο ψυτό.Προχτες με έπιασε ένας πόνος χαμηλά στην βουβονική χώρα μόνο στο τρέξιμο,αρχικά φοβίθηκα κ λέω κοίλη,αλλα ρε παιδιά δεν ξερω ουτε γρομπαλάκη έχω ούτε τπτ μόνο λίγο πόνοστο τρέξιμο παίζει νανε κανα τράβιγμα η χαζομάρες λέω????

----------


## Roid Rage

Mαλλον χαζομαρες λες.. Πιασε το σημειο και βηξε να δεις αν πεταγεται.. Διαβασε και το θεμα απ`την αρχη.
Εγω εχω ενα πονο καμια φορα οταν τρεχω στο λαιμο, εχω εντοπισει οτι πρεπει να ειναι καποια φλεβα, "ελα παπα και φυτεψε" δλδ.. παντως κηλη δεν ειναι.

----------


## treloportogalos

> Mαλλον χαζομαρες λες.. Πιασε το σημειο και βηξε να δεις αν πεταγεται.. Διαβασε και το θεμα απ`την αρχη.
> Εγω εχω ενα πονο καμια φορα οταν τρεχω στο λαιμο, εχω εντοπισει οτι πρεπει να ειναι καποια φλεβα, "ελα παπα και φυτεψε" δλδ.. παντως κηλη δεν ειναι.


Φίλε εχεις δίκιο έκατσα κ ξεκουράστηκα μια βδομαδούλα κ τώρα είμαι μια χαρά μάλλον απο την κούραση θα ήταν.

----------


## Konstantinos!

Καλησπέρα... Μερικές μέρες πριν, καθώς έκανα βαριά καθίσματα, ένιωσα ένα τσούξιμο στην ουρήθρα. Εγώ συνέχισα κανονικά, Από τότε νιώθω ενόχληση (όχι πόνο) στα γεννητικά κάθε φορά που βήχω. Πήγα πιο πριν στο νοσοκομείο να το κοιτάξω, και μου είπε ο χειρούργος κήλη, αλλά πως δεν είναι για εγχείρηση και πως κάθε μέρα θα γίνεται καλύτερα, απλά πρέπει να το προσέξω... Εγώ φοβάμαι τώρα, και βάρη δε θέλω να σταματήσω... Οπότε τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω;  :01. Sad:

----------


## Konstantinos!

Λοιπόν παιδιά, μετά από επίσκεψη χθές σε ιδιωτικό γιατρό, μου είπε τα εξής. Έχω κήλη δεξιά η οποία είναι μικρή. Μου είπε πως αν θέλω δεν τη  χειρουργώ και πως μπορώ να συνεχίσω να γυμνάζομαι με προσοχή...Τώρα αυτό τι σημαίνει...δεν γνωρίζω. Πιστεύετε πως με χρήση ζώνης μπορώ να ελαχιστοποιήσω τισ πιθανότητες επιδείνωσης; Είμαι ήδη κοντά 3 βδομάδες εκτός και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ... Παρακαλώ απαντήστε (όχι όπως το προηγούμενο που με κλάσατε κανονικότατα  :01. Mr. Green:  ). 


Thaaaanks

----------


## lonsdale

Εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω πονους αριστερα λιγο πιο κατω απο τον αφαλο?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω εμφανισει σε αυτο το σημειο κηλη?

----------


## Jumaru

> Εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω πονους αριστερα λιγο πιο κατω απο τον αφαλο?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω εμφανισει σε αυτο το σημειο κηλη?


Λίγο αργά η απάντηση αλλά ναι, βουβωνοκήλη.

Κοίταξα το θέμα γιατί θέλω να μάθω αν κάποιος έβαλε πλέγμα μετά από επέμβαση βουβωνοκήλης και μετά από πόσο καιρό ξεκίνησε βάρη. Πρόκειται να κάνω την επέμβαση όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.

----------


## sofiabv

θα ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχη λυση η χρειαζετε χειρουργικη επεμβαση...

----------


## sub

> θα ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχη λυση η χρειαζετε χειρουργικη επεμβαση...


Νυστερι, ραμματα, πλέγμα, done

----------


## RAMBO

Με ταλαιπορουσε γυρω στα 5 χρονια βουβωνοκηλη χαμηλα στην κοιλια λιγο πανω απο τον αριστερο ορχη μεχρι που τελικα πριν ενα μηνα πηγα και το χειρουργησα...

Στο νοσοκομειο εκατσα προληπτικα μια μερα,μου την εκαναν λαμπαροσκοπικα και τοποθετησαν πλεγμα,μου ειπαν ομως πως αν γινει παλι θα πρεπει να μπει νυστερι ωστε να αφαιρεθει το παλιο...γυμναστηριο μπορω να επιστρεψω 1,5 μηνα μετα αλλα χαλαρα,το πλεγμα αποροφιεται σε 6 μηνες μετα την επεμβαση και γινεται ενα με τους ιστους...τις πρωτες μερες ηταν λιγο δυσκολα αλλα τωρα ολα καλα

----------

